#ubuntu-design 2012-01-30
<dholbach> good morning
<etneg_> kenvandine: hey
<kenvandine> etneg_, hey... sorry i didn't get around to blogging over the weekend, but i will today for sure :)
<etneg_> no issues:D
<etneg_> i took my votes by showing it around
<etneg_> most of them liked the first concept
<etneg_> the one you like
<etneg_> and the first one when scaled to an icon almsot looks like a flower so
<MrChrisDruif> wendar; How's it going?
<MrChrisDruif> No one around?
#ubuntu-design 2012-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
<om26er> libreoffice have crappy small sized icons anyone looking after that o_O
<doctormon> om26er: yes
<om26er> doctormon, who is?
<om26er> is there a bug report ?
<doctormon> om26er: No bug, it's an on going process upstream: http://libreofficeaustralia.org/forums/community/development
<doctormon> If you'd like to help fix the issue, then you should start a conversation and ask to be involved in the art/graphics/design side.
<doctormon> Morning/Afternoon mpt
<dholbach> davidcalle, ready for later on?
<davidcalle> dholbach, ready!
<dholbach> sweet :)
<etneg_> i'd like to hep with the icon
<etneg_> not sure about the bug/code
<etneg_> i mean if they need an icon, im game
<etneg_> doctormon ^^
<doctormon> etneg_: Hey there
<doctormon> etneg_: They could do with more grpahical and design people involved.
<doctormon> etneg_: The best instruction is to get over to the forums, introduce yourself and find out what the tasks are.
<doctormon> They might also need help identifying what the tasks are to be done.
<etneg_> doctormon: ah ok
<etneg_> i havent subscribed to the design forums, which list is it?
<etneg_> or the one i should be asking regarding the icon
<paultag> hey folks - I saw the multi-monitor lightdm stuff just now -- I'd like to note that some folks (myself included) run a secondary rotated 90 degrees (to the left, in my case, but also to the right), so having that in the spec would be awesome.
<paultag> (because right now, lightdm looks like garbage)
<etneg_> hah i like how people critique stuff here, it's quite in your face and thats how it should be
<paultag> etneg_: sorry?
<etneg_> oh just saying if something sucks, people say it
<etneg_> criticism works well to improve something
<paultag> etneg_: I've contributed myself dry to Ubuntu for years, I mention one thing I don't like, and I've insulted the design team?
<etneg_> you misunderstood what i said
<paultag> perhaps I'm reading this wrong, but it sounds like you're saying I shouldn't be saying this
<etneg_> im sayig i personally like people like you to spit it out
<paultag> Ah.
<etneg_> if it is garbage, it helps me work on it
<etneg_> i'd take it up as a challenge
<paultag> Well, I'd like to see it play nice with this edge case :)
<etneg_> awhile ago om26er mentioned a bunch of icons sucked for libreoffice and i think comments like tha thelp improve something
<etneg_> not everyone takes well to criticism but i like it:D
<paultag> etneg_: IRC, the land of the socially inept :)
 * etneg_ nods
<paultag> etneg_: well thanks for taking that the right way - I'd be happy to take a photo of how the DM shows it's self now if that'd help
<etneg_> oh i have no idea about this DM stuff
<etneg_> sorry
<paultag> I figured, I did a whois and you didn't seem to be rocking a hostmask I groked
<etneg_> right just passing by looking for vector art, none of the code stuff:P
<paultag> gotcha
<om26er> o/
<paultag> howdy om26er
<paultag> I'd like to whine at this swillson fellow
<paultag> erm, swilson
<om26er> i see the sperators have been removed with the latest update of something
<om26er> is that a bug or intentional
<om26er> *seperators from menus
<etneg_> hey om26er you got an image of those icons oyu were talking about
<om26er> etneg_, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=196590
<etneg_> thanks
<etneg_> oh the pixelation?
<om26er> yep of you drag them for example you'll see their actual size
<etneg_> tats some messed up icon
<etneg_> is that libreoffice's issue or ubunutus
<etneg_> ubuntu's?
<om26er> thats totally libreoffice shipping lower resolution icons
<etneg_> looks weird though, only where it's cut is the pixelation
<etneg_> not the entire icon
<etneg_> that happens when you have a raster effect in my experience
<etneg_> and someone scaled it down to an icon size without scaling it down pixel by pixel
<etneg_> ive asked libreoffice devs about it, lets see if they even need help there
<om26er> awesome etneg_ :)
<etneg_> om26er: you might wanna talk to this guy
<etneg_> the dev is addressing it
<etneg_> but i think he's talking along the lines of code and all that gunk
<etneg_> 19:54 <@mmeeks> etneg_: there should be 256x256 pixel icons there somewhere IIRC, if not 128x128
<om26er> michael meeks i guess?
<etneg_> 19:54 <@mmeeks> etneg_: possibly a packaging issue, are you using 3.5 ?
<etneg_> im in libreoffice-dev
<etneg_> wanna talk to him?
<etneg_> cause im not following this at all dude
<om26er> i;ll poke ubuntu
<etneg_> yes him
<om26er> ubuntu's libreoffice maintainer I mean
<etneg_> 9:56 <@mmeeks> etneg_: it is of course, not released yet - but, any packaging fixes - much appreciated etc.
<etneg_> 19:56 <@mmeeks> etneg_: you'd really want Sweetshark for that - but he's on FTO..
<om26er> yeah sweetshar is who I'll talk to
 * om26er is sitting in an angle where he's spilling all the typos :p
<etneg_> heh
<etneg_> i think i sent them the wrong message
<etneg_> i offered assistance in icons but im getting one for theming
<om26er> lol
<etneg_> but the guy who offered it
<etneg_> has your issue i think
<etneg_> 20:01 < eagles0513875> ahh ok well i have noticed this with LO now and a ton of other apps that everythign seems to get white washed icon wise when using a dark theme
 * etneg_ quickly parts #libreoffice-dev before he gets questioned
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> sladen, who can we turn to to get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/812337 fixed?
<cwt-bugs> Launchpad bug 812337 in Ubuntu Website "Ubuntu Wiki: IRC style formatting needs a "word-wrap: break-word"" (affected: 2, heat: 1) [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> I hope it'd be an easy fix
<dholbach> because it's a bit irritating :)
<jasox> I am just testing ubuntu 12.04 alpha, lots of improvements. I would be nice if we had when you type alt-F1 emacs of vim key bindings. What do you think ?
<jasox> It would be nice and much faster for power users.
<dholbach> Trevinho, ready? :)
<Trevinho> dholbach: ehm.. Not so much :P
<Trevinho> eheh
<Trevinho> I'm a lot busy with the upstream stuff
<dholbach> yeah, I can imagine - it's still some time until the session later ;-)
<Trevinho> but I'll focus on that later :)
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<Trevinho> yep
<Trevinho> yw
<mhall119> hey design team, I'm working on re-vamping unity.ubuntu.com/get-involved, in what ways can the community be involved with the design side?
<mhall119> of unity specifically
<mhall119> I've got trying the prototypes (which btw, are a great idea), but I don't know what else
<iainfarrell> mhall119: hey hey
<iainfarrell> not sure who's best to talk to on the Canonical Design team side about Unity
<yaili> iainfarrell: o/
<iainfarrell> hey yaili!
<iainfarrell> how are you?
<yaili> iainfarrell: good, thanks :) you?
<iainfarrell> not bad thanks yaili :)
<bkerensa> sladen: Is packages.ubuntu.com going to be transitioned to the new branding?
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-02
<dholbach> good morning
<swilson> davidcalle: ping
 * etneg_ warms his hands to finish up a logo
<etneg_> 2 weeks !
<etneg_> more of a banner than a logo i'd say
 * etneg_ levitates under the power of vectors
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-03
<dholbach> good morning
 * thorwil prepares for fosdem
<etneg> time for a new machine
<etneg> adexit
<etneg> so anyone wants logo/artwork for ubuntu ?
<etneg> if you need help, drop me a msg
<etneg> :D
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-04
<jmsm> hello. can someone answer a question i have about design in 12.04?
<jmsm> maybe this the wrong channel to do this?
<czajkowski> wendar: you about?
<mhall119> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2012/01/msg00001.html a good opportunity to contribute to the Debian project, if anybody is interested
<pocopina> seems that you guys mostly discuss visual design in the channel. are any of you involved in user research or interaction design projects for ubuntu  ?
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-05
<wendar> czajkowski: I'll be at the Ubuntu booth most of today
<czajkowski> wendar: col just in cross disgro before my panel then will head over
<wendar> czajkowski: ah, sorry I missed the panel!
<czajkowski> no worries in the infrastrudcure
<czajkowski> wendar: ^^
<czajkowski> Daviey: is taking over for the sy admin infrastucure talk for canonical
<wendar> czajkowski: awesome! when is it?
<czajkowski> now
<czajkowski> the debian folks said canonical person never came, I did pooint out it wasnt arranged
<czajkowski> H1301
<wendar> czajkowski: they did try to arrange it, but I couldn't find any sysadmins to go to FOSDEM
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> I know but they said he never showed,,
<czajkowski> did clear that up
<czajkowski> have to go mderate this
<czajkowski> bbiab so not looking at screen
#ubuntu-design 2013-01-28
 * mpt wonders what the design for bug 668846 should look like
<ubot5> bug 668846 in software-center (Ubuntu) "No obvious error when Software Centre can't install due to Synaptic being open" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668846
<mpt> “Software Updater can’t continue until Synaptic exits.” ( Cancel ) ( Wait )
<mpt> ...can’t install or remove software until…
<mpt> “Ubuntu Software Center can’t install or remove software until apt-get exits.”
<mpt> that could work ... probably only after a delay, though, so it doesn't come up because of an incidental check for updates
<mpt> and auto-close if the problem solves itself
 * mpt starts sketching
<xnox> synaptic is crazy thought in between finishing applying changes and reloading cache it intermittedly releases lock & acquires it again. If one happens to run apt-get update at that time the two deadlock =)
 * xnox used to use to much CLI and GUI together.
<xnox> mpt: are the earlier "Web login" comments, about wifi hot-spots that ask you for email-address and such?
 * xnox has technical way to implement it. I was thinking to publish it as an app.
<mpt> xnox, yes
<mpt> xnox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#captive-portal
<xnox> mpt: is anybody coding that?
<xnox> e.g. in the installer we already are doing connectivity check against a known document http://start.ubuntu.com/connectivity-check.html
<xnox> which should have md5sum 4589f42e1546aa47ca181e5d949d310b
<mpt> xnox, I did that design only yesterday, so I doubt anyone's started yet. :-) It's part of <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-connectivity-checking>, but the work items are vague about who would implement it.
<mpt> Ooooo.
<mpt> xnox, so that installer code could become part of the network-manager implementation?
<xnox> yeah.
<mpt> (Probably needs porting from Python to C or something, right?)
<mpt> Lorem ipsum, ha
<mpt> Somebody wasn't trying to save bytes there
<mpt> To save the world's bandwidth, we should run a collision contest to find a shorter string that has the same md5sum!
<xnox> =)))))))))) juju deploy md5sumcolider
<xnox> that's awesome idea, apart from other people might be checking other checksums, or byte by byte.
<xnox> [ "`wget -q http://start.ubuntu.com/connectivity-check.html -O - | md5sum`" = "4589f42e1546aa47ca181e5d949d310b  -" ] && notify-send "Full internet connection" || notify-send "Offline or captive portal"
<xnox> mpt: ^ that's a one liner implementation for the check. Obviously it needs to be run / triggered on becoming online.
<xnox> mpt: python / c / any language can grab a file of internets & check it's checksum ;-)
<mpt> "Get me one file of your finest internets. Neat."
<xnox> ... and i shall check if you gave me a rotten one ;-)
<xnox> mpt: the most silly thing about captive portals, is that some of them don't require one to login at all - just open it & look at advertisement. E.g. Virgin WiFi on the underground, after the first login, simply auto-redirects you to a ad.
<xnox> So one can try opening any page in the background to see if it's enough to establish connection ;-)
<mpt> xnox, yes. In that case this dialog would open and then close itself after 30 seconds ... which is probably too long
<xnox> mpt: it's reasonable to try this hack without pooping anything up, and if it fails then poop up the OpenZone dialog.
<mpt> xnox, as in make two HTTP requests and discard the first?
<mpt> That could work.
<xnox> yeah.
<xnox> we may need to store state (some of these dialogs show remaining paid for time) but that can be future work.
<mpt> Now that I think about it, there are also some portals that let you browse a few sites, but you have to log in to get the Web in general
<mpt> What if those few sites are actually what you want?
<mpt> the dialog would just stay open, unclosable
<mpt> Maybe we want a "Cancel" button as well as the "Disconnect" button
<mpt> The problem being that they'd do the same thing 99% of the time
<xnox> the point is that we should hide it, but keep a launcher icon in the launcher or the menu item in the network indicator to get back to the portal.
<xnox> (not just quit and discard)
<xnox> we don't know if anyone wants to go back to them or not, but if they do, they should be able to, as long as they are still connected to that network.
#ubuntu-design 2013-01-29
<_0rAX> mpt: ping
<_0rAX> mpt: I heard you were looking for an 'update' icon. I have made one > https://plus.google.com/u/0/101681698460010159459/posts/fPu236zc3Y4
<_0rAX> Sorry, I didn't use the ml way. :P
#ubuntu-design 2013-02-01
<snwh> yo, mpt, i hear you need an icon: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7027392/update-manager.png
<mpt> Hey snwh :-)
<mpt> snwh, that looks like Reda Lazri's. Have you changed it at all?
<mpt> Oh, the logo is white rather than yellow
<mpt> and the stripe thicknesses are reversed
<snwh> mpt, his was a reboot of my original: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7027392/update-manager300.png
<snwh> :)
<snwh> and i was looking for a new metaphor
<mpt> I see
<snwh> and like the 'loading' thing
<snwh> (took place on G+)
<snwh> more or less i wanted your thoughts on that metaphor
<mpt> It's kinda like a torrent, with segments downloading
<snwh> i though of making it into little blocks assembling into the ubuntu logo
<snwh> more package-ish
<mpt> snwh, Escher-style?
<snwh> M.C ?
<snwh> i was thinking more Tetris
<mpt> www.google.com/search?q=escher+metamorphosis&tbm=isch
<snwh> one of my favourite artists
<mpt> Might be a bit fiddly for icon size. :-)
<mpt> Yeah, mine too
<snwh> I have a huge poster of relavity
<snwh> relativity*
<snwh> </end random snwh trivia>
 * snwh can't find a google image of what he has in mind
<snwh> mpt, something like this: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7027392/update-manager.png
<snwh> with perhaps 'bad' squares falling from the bottom
<mpt> snwh, eep, Matrix
<mpt> snwh, actually, it reminds me even more of Space Invaders :-)
<snwh> mpt, I was going for the video game look :)
<mpt> snwh, I'll be reviewing the plausible proposals with Matthieu James on Monday or so
<snwh> mpt cool
<snwh> i added the 'bad' squares: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7027392/update-manager.png
<snwh> rather 'old'
<snwh> mpt, apologies for not going the ML route, but bugging you here would get more immediate feedback :)
<mpt> {"error": "Service Unavailable"}
<mpt> ah, there it is
<mpt> snwh, that poor Ubuntu logo, you're maiming it
<xnox> yeah, aren't the "official" guidelines say that ubuntu logo should not be modified and have a clear space around it.... until it went all purple and flowery in raring big fat button.
<snwh> no, maiming then? :)
<mpt> A maiming-free environment seems like a good thing to aim for.
<mpt> I suspec the way to make the Dash button obvious is not to make it flowery, but to put it back in the menu bar, just colored.
<mpt> (Which would also have the advantage that you could click to open the Dash without having to reveal the Launcher.)
<snwh> i don't like the bfb hurricane at all -as i like to refer to it as
<snwh> i agree, much like GS and Activities
<snwh> and it could be hotcornered as well
<mpt> yes indeed.
<mpt> And free up space in the Launcher, and make the items in the Launcher behave more consistently.
<snwh> the support should be at least added for the hotcorner if not on by default.
<snwh> a launcher for applications
<snwh> I don't think (when I use Unity) i ever use the button anyway, when super is much more convenient
<snwh> nor do i click activities in GS
<snwh> also if the button was returned to the launcher, one would get rid of that sometimes occurring menu-title duplication
<mpt> Thunder File Edit
<mpt> XChat IR XChat View Server
<mpt> GIMP Im File Edit
<mpt> etc
<snwh> increasingly most GNOME
<snwh> apps
<snwh> since they migrate to the drop-down menu
<snwh> thing
<mpt> aka "Let's solve the menu organization problem by not organizing menu items at all"
<snwh> it is quite annoying in nautilus, that there's the cog menu and the global menu, so you don't know which to open to get to a setting; i get that the nautilus settings are in the global menu and the setting for the current window are in the cog, but why break everything up
<snwh> </end mini-rant>
 * mpt is finishing off https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker#settings-developer
<snwh> mpt, neat! that would be useful. is it something forthcoming?
<mpt_> snwh, yes, targeted for 13.04
<snwh> mpt does apport/crash dialog still need an icon?
<mpt> snwh, yes :-)
<snwh> mpt, anything you'd like it to be?
<snwh> metaphor-wise
<mpt> snwh, about 10% whimsy and 0% Ubuntu logo, but beyond that, I have no clue. :-)
<snwh> mpt, okay. I'll start anew. :)
<mpt> awesome
<mpt> thank you
<snwh> mpt how about something like this: http://thumb7.shutterstock.com/thumb_small/483673/483673,1272484664,2/stock-vector-quirky-drawing-of-crumpled-paper-airplane-51969973.jpg
<mpt> snwh, that could work :-)
<snwh> :)
 * snwh makes paper airplanes to get a crumple to emulate.
#ubuntu-design 2013-02-03
<nik90> me4oslav, ping
<me4oslav> nik90: pong!
<nik90> hey
<me4oslav> you fool, I love you! :D
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> so how do I improve my app to be awesome
<me4oslav> nik90: started a query with you
#ubuntu-design 2014-01-29
<janniks> anybody here?
#ubuntu-design 2015-01-29
<mpt> I wish there was a word meaning “with more difficulty”
<mpt> difficultly
#ubuntu-design 2016-02-04
<mpt> JMulholland, hi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1440111
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1440111 in Canonical System Image "[calendar] Reminder notifications are not integrated into system notifications" [High,In progress]
<mpt> “Calendar Notifications are not currently appearing in the notification tray within indicators and should be”
<mpt> JMulholland, what did you mean by “the notification tray”?
